# The Strange Magic of: Neneh Cherry



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Please put my name down as someone who is not a member of the audience toward which rap is directed and for whom it is created. Not my thing. The only conceivable exceptions are for Blondie's Rapture, which is not the pure thing, and for the engaging, rapp_ish_ songs of Neneh Cherry's fine album, Raw Like Sushi. Neneh Cherry, aka Neneh Mariann Karlsson, is yet another of that vast and unprecedented cohort of female rock and pop artists who burst upon the music scene throughout the 1990s to help reinvigorate and revitalize popular music. Raw Like Sushi was full of memorable, idiosyncratic songs such as this signature piece, _Buffalo Stance_: Who's lookin' good today? Who's lookin' good in every way?........


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

After Raw Like Sushi, Cherry issued Homebrew, an even better album in my opinion, with some killer songs. One, _Move With Me_, cowritten with Lenny Kravitz, is one of my top ten favorites. Another, offered here, is _Red Paint_, a raw look at death in the 'hood.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Another favored song from Neneh Cherry's album Homebrew, here is _Move With Me_, cowritten with Cherry by Lenny Kravitz. Way up there on my list......


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

'7 Seconds' with Youssou N'Dour, great.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

The stepdaughter of the great pocket trumpet player Don Cherry, long time associate of the equally great Ornette Coleman. As my avatar will testify.

Oh, and I do have Raw Like Sushi.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm not sure if I've heard her before? But I think she's on a Trilok Gurtu album I have. I do miss Don Cherry. And not the hockey commentator, but the world jazz traveler.


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

Templeton said:


> '7 Seconds' with Youssou N'Dour, great.


Yes, that's a great song. I bought that Youssou N'Dour album just for that song.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Actually, my favorite song from Neneh Cherry is her collaboration with the "Red, Hot and Blue" LP, recorded to raise funds to fight AIDS, and based on Cole Porter:


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Her brother is Eagle Eye Cherry:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^Thank you Sloe! Very nice.


----------

